# Verkaufe Rose Jabba Wood 2009



## BSChris (1. Oktober 2011)

Bike ist wech  und mein Neues Jimbo dafür bestellt


----------



## Trekki (1. Oktober 2011)

Der JW hat ja bei Dir ein trauriges Leben - 600km in einem Jahr

Die ZughÃ¼lle solltest Du tauschen. Materialkosten < 5â¬ und dann ist das Rad sofort fahrbereit.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja ist halt wegen des Jobs so. Ging leider nicht anders.


----------

